# Old plumbing tools



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think i seen a post a while back looking for pics of old plumbing tools. I got an oldie here that i used last about 1 month ago. Since there are electric drills readily available, one does not really need this anymore. Guesses anyone?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is one cool tool, ain't never seen nothing like it lol.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Lead joint remover


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Lead joint remover


 BINGO:thumbsup:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That is one cool tool, ain't never seen nothing like it lol.


 Doesnt that mean you have seen something like it???? LOL :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> Doesnt that mean you have seen something like it???? LOL :jester:


I'm getting confused now lol. 

It seems like a torch is considered an ancient tool in some places. Here torches have been replaced with a pair of pex cutters and a length of cpvc and some flowgaurd glue lol. I'm glad I made it a personal mission when I was in my younger years to learn how to solder good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not me. I pitty the fool who doesn't ever get to work with copper!!! Copper is the best and always will be!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You got that right TX, I love working with copper.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not me. I pitty the fool who doesn't ever get to work with copper!!! Copper is the best and always will be!!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not me. I pitty the fool who doesn't ever get to work with copper!!! Copper is the best and always will be!!


that's some cool new plastic pipe. it's copper colored!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel like I need to vent to y'all so here it goes: I hate it when people blame the product (copper) on the pin hole leaks and such. The problem is with the water not the product. If the water meets standards copper will not corrode out. It's when mr. Smith doesnt maintain his well water treatment equipment and ends up with 4 ppm of hydrogen sulfide a and 70 grains of hardness running through his water lines. If copper corrodes out, I garentee cause I know, all other piping materials will experience problems. And maybe if dumb **** mr. Smith would get his water tested to reveal it has a ph of 6- well that right there will effect anything that the water cones into contact with. 

I'm headed to Mississippi tomarrow to visit family. I will take pics of some copper that is 45 years old and still looks like the day it was installed. The water in this little conmunity is basically perfect, a ph of 7.5 and is naturally soft out of the ground. The water district chlorinates the water and that's it. The wells that feed the community reach many hundreds of feet down into a aquifer that has nothing but gumbo clay and gravel ontop of it. 

I'm done, feel a little better.


----------



## Gasser (Dec 22, 2011)

*Cast dwv*

Wonder how the guys felt in the early seventies when PVC dwv came along.
Seems like every time something changes in our trade we lose more of the skill requirements to wear the title....


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I see some of these old galvanized water lines and drainage, and wonder.....How did they get two pipe wrenches in that crowded spot and tightened with no leaks???

I don't know how much easier it will get than shark bite fittings and abs pipe, maybe pre packaged houses with plumbing already installed from China.......don't laugh, it will probably happen soon.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> I see some of these old galvanized water lines and drainage, and wonder.....How did they get two pipe wrenches in that crowded spot and tightened with no leaks???
> 
> I don't know how much easier it will get than shark bite fittings and abs pipe, maybe pre packaged houses with plumbing already installed from China.......don't laugh, it will probably happen soon.


Tell ya the truth, I still pour lead on any cast iron in the house (on new houses we still run CI to the tank and a few feet in the house ) have a few nice houses where we do all cast iron waste and PVC vent for quietness( no hub of course). I look at all that old work and can't believe what they went through,although I think they might have had ALOT more time to do the jobs, either that or they were definitely REAL men!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How does that tool work?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> How does that tool work?


Hammer it in with the block then squeeze, pry, twist, rip, and curse...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I always just melt it out!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Hammer it in with the block then squeeze, pry, twist, rip, and curse...


But not necessarily in that order. :laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I feel like I need to vent to y'all so here it goes: I hate it when people blame the product (copper) on the pin hole leaks and such. The problem is with the water not the product.
> 
> I'm headed to Mississippi tomarrow to visit family. I will take pics of some copper that is 45 years old and still looks like the day it was installed. The water in this little conmunity is basically perfect, a ph of 7.5 and is naturally soft out of the ground.


Same deal in Colorado Springs, Colorado. Copper plumbing from the early 60's looks just as good today as the day it was installed......

Go 40 miles south to Pueblo however, totally different story.......


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm getting confused now lol.
> 
> It seems like a torch is considered an ancient tool in some places. Here torches have been replaced with a pair of pex cutters and a length of cpvc and some flowgaurd glue lol. I'm glad I made it a personal mission when I was in my younger years to learn how to solder good.


Your " younger years " ?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
When was that , yesterday ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Your " younger years " ?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> When was that , yesterday ?


Like when I was 8


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

albacoreshuffle said:


> your " younger years " ?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> When was that , yesterday ?


roflmao....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm getting confused now lol.
> 
> It seems like a torch is considered an ancient tool in some places. Here torches have been replaced with a pair of pex cutters and a length of cpvc and some flowgaurd glue lol. I'm glad I made it a personal mission when I was in my younger years to learn how to solder good.


 
Well. Solder well.








Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> maybe pre packaged houses with plumbing already installed from China.......don't laugh, it will probably happen soon.


 





Or companies will import chinese plumbers. I went on a service call estimate out in an extremely sparsely populated section of the county. The call was to visit a trailer on a large farm. The owner was interested in installing plumbing in the trailer because there wasn't any. I saw a plastic (5) gallon bucket with yellow liquid (urine) in it. There were cots in the trailer for people. And out in the field I saw Chinese workers.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Well. Solder well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey we just dumb plumbers we don't know nothin bout no proper grammar :no::laughing:


----------

